# Our First Gig Together



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Just put a video up on our website from our first gig together as a band (beginning of April). 

http://www.left4dead.ca/

The video is crappy, but you'll get the picture. We hope to get a better one up soon.

Enjoy,

Lawrie


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't know, I thought it was a pretty good video and the sound recorded great.

Love the name of the band btw.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

dwagar said:


> I don't know, I thought it was a pretty good video and the sound recorded great.


The video seems to come out the best when viewed with Safari. IE7 and Opera looks quite dark, but we're going to add some lighting for our May 24th gig and try it again. I'm actually surprised that sound came out good as it did just using a video camera.



> Love the name of the band btw.


LOL...thanks.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nothing like a Tele for da bluezzz. 

The drummer get h:sport-smiley-002:it with stray darts?


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Nothing like a Tele for da bluezzz.


That's for sure. The butterscotch tele is a '52 reissue. The red one is a Tokai.



> The drummer get h:sport-smiley-002:it with stray darts?


He's been ducking allot.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

yah sounds good, nice lixx on the guitar for sure... strong singer, too which is something most blues bands seem to ignore.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The sound is surprisingly good considering that it's just the camera mic.

Great sounding guitar and vocals. I'm not a big blues fan, but good is good.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Good stuff!

I hope you make it up to Newmarket this spring/summer. You'd fit in well at the The Horseman, or The Wheat King.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for listening and the positive comments guys. Greg....don't know if we'll make it to Newmarket just yet. Paully's wants to book us two Thursdays per month during the summer, so we'll have to see. Based on the Paully's gigs, we're getting some requests to play at private parties as well. 

We're having so much fun with this so far.

Lawrie


----------



## 2Three (May 14, 2008)

sounds good and best of luck! 

left 4 dead is also a name of an upcoming video game too, just thought i'd throw that in there


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

2Three said:


> sounds good and best of luck!
> 
> left 4 dead is also a name of an upcoming video game too, just thought i'd throw that in there


Thanks. Video game...that's interesting.


----------



## toastman (Mar 28, 2008)

very nice sounding guitar playing !

good gig as well ! 
:rockon:


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

toastman said:


> very nice sounding guitar playing !
> 
> good gig as well !
> :rockon:


Thanks Toastman. We played our third gig at Paully's Bar last night and now have two more dates booked there for June. We're really starting to communicate and gel as a band. We were really tight last night when it came to starting and playing the tunes, but but boy.....did we ever screw up some endings. 

Too much fun though.


----------

